# blank question



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone on here have any experience with the Seeker Classic Fast Action Live Bait Blanks 7’0 - 147B. Im wanting a spanish rod for throwing a freelined live ly and I dont have much experience with the action and feels of these blanks I figured somebody on here could help me.


----------

